# Ludus Danielis - Drama litúrgico medieval



## regenmusic

I just discovered this tonight. I didn't realize such long works existed
from such early times. It's very lively in parts. I love much Medieval
I've heard, but it's interesting to know that longer works are extant.


----------



## Mandryka

Another long work worth seeking out is the Passion in the Carmina Burana condex, there's a good recording by Ensemble Organum.


----------

